# Shipping from KSA -> Q8



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Need to ship 2 duffle bags and a trunk from KSA to Kuwait. It can take up to a month to travel, but I need it to be as inexpensive as possible. Anyone here recommend any shipping agents?


----------

